# Lakeview RV supply model 1000



## troutslayer

I had an issue when I went to flush the black tank today........

This valve went to chit and sprayed the inside of the trailer real good.....best I can tell from the internet it is a anti-syphon valve/vacumn breaker type kanuter valve....

I have looked inside where it goes and for whatever reason this valve goes up into the trailer behind the shower then back down to the tank

problem is......I cant find one online......anyone know where I can find one.....and if not...some kind of alternative?????

tanks


----------



## Pilot281

Not exactly sure what you're looking for troutslayer, but you might check with PPL on 59 and Beltway 8. You can **** near build an RV from the ground up with the parts they carry.

Good luck!


----------



## troutslayer

If you have a black tank wash down.....you probably have one of these


----------



## Pilot281

Ahh....I see....I'd still check with PPL


----------



## wacky-worm

Channelview Supply on I-10 near Dell Dale street


----------



## fishinfool

not sure if they would cary it or not place called Dues Camper or something on I-45 in dickinson just north of 517 on the feeder road.


----------



## iridered2003

i dont know, but that beer is old,lmao


----------



## troutslayer

Called everyone and still cant find one


----------



## milagro

I had the same issue. Had to buy mine from Camper Clinic in ROckport. Not sure, but they may ship. good luck


----------



## Bottomsup

Troutslayer not sure if you know it or not but the best way to clean your black tank is to put a bunch of ice down the toilet before you tow the camper. It scrubs the gunk loose then melts away for easy draining.


----------



## Hunter11

We have a built in black tank flush and I hardly ever use it. I prefer the Flush King I have been using for years now. Nothing internal to deal with if it breaks.

http://www.flushking.com/


----------



## troutslayer

OK......i like it I think........what do I do with the two hoses in the camper where the anti-syphon valve went.......buy a connector and just connect them........

I guess I would need to....I agree with the fact that the flush is just BS....it never really worked anyway....I would have to pick up the discharge hose to let it fill up in the tank then let it down to really flush it right......the flush kings clear plastic is just what I would like to see though.....ugggg

what about over pressuring your tank???
In the instructions on the factory flush...they say the black tank valve has to be open......so how do you fill it with the flush king???


----------



## Hunter11

You connect the Flush King to the sewer drain pipe and then connect the water hose. Drain the black tank then leave the black tank valve open and close the one on the FK. Turn the water on and keep an eye on your black tank gauge. When the gauge reads 1/2 to 3/4 full (or usually about 5 to 8 minutes on ours) turn the water off at the FK connection and pull the valve on the FK. Yes you see everything draining out of the tank but that is a good thing because you will know when it is clean. I usually flush ours 3 or 4 times before it looks good. There is no pressure on your tank because of the vent on the roof.


----------



## troutslayer

Hunter11 said:


> You connect the Flush King to the sewer drain pipe and then connect the water hose. Drain the black tank then leave the black tank valve open and close the one on the FK. Turn the water on and keep an eye on your black tank gauge. When the gauge reads 1/2 to 3/4 full (or usually about 5 to 8 minutes on ours) turn the water off at the FK connection and pull the valve on the FK. Yes you see everything draining out of the tank but that is a good thing because you will know when it is clean. I usually flush ours 3 or 4 times before it looks good. There is no pressure on your tank because of the vent on the roof.


Please beleive me I am not trying to be rude.......

But when you close the valves on my tank......it becomes a sealed unit.....when you add water.....air has to go somewhere....with the flushking.....where does it go????.....if you do not open something.....it will force its way through your bowl seal I guess or worse cause somesort of failure to something else

do you know where it goes?
does it have its own release valve??

I guess I should have read exactly what you wrote.....there is an air vent on top???? like in your home???


----------



## troutslayer

Just got off the phone with the manufacturer...and yes the tanks are vented.....




one flushking coming up


----------



## Ducatibilt

troutslayer said:


> Please beleive me I am not trying to be rude.......
> 
> But when you close the valves on my tank......it becomes a sealed unit.....when you add water.....air has to go somewhere....with the flushking.....where does it go????.....if you do not open something.....it will force its way through your bowl seal I guess or worse cause somesort of failure to something else
> 
> do you know where it goes?
> does it have its own release valve??
> 
> I guess I should have read exactly what you wrote.....there is an air vent on top???? like in your home???


There is a vent from the black tank that comes out on the roof.

When I flush mine out I generally turn on the water first with the valve still closed to get stuff moving around in there for a few seconds then open the valve, (btw, I do use one of those clear elbows) then once the water starts to run clear I close the valve again and let it start to fill back up then repeat several times until I don't see anything coming out but clear water. Generally takes a few times to get it clean mostly because the paper tends to float on top of the water in the tank then gets left in there as the water drains.

Been doing it that way for the last several years and haven't had any trouble yet. Just make sure you don't get side tracked and leave the water running with the valve closed, I have seen one guy turn his trailer into a geiser!

Also my new trailer seems to have a similar type of fitting as yours plumbed in, first time I used it I thought I was blowing water out inside the wall because of all the noise it makes. After seeing yours fail though this really has me concerned now because mine is in the wall above my control panel and my fuse-breaker box.


----------



## troutslayer

Mine too was above the floor in the wall.....and it made a mess...lol


----------



## monkeyman1

remember to close your brown water tank valve(s) (and open your black water tank valve).


----------



## Hunter11

troutslayer, another positive to the Flush King is their customer service. I had used ours for about three years and by my own fault I broke one of the plastic tabs that lock it on the drain pipe. It still worked fine but I figured I would order a new replacement piece and have it in the RV in case I broke another one. I called FK and the owner answered and he sent me a new clear plastic piece for the cost of shipping (about $6). I was expecting to pay at least $20 plus shipping. I have been using ours for about 6 years now.



> Just make sure you don't get side tracked and leave the water running with the valve closed, I have seen one guy turn his trailer into a geiser!


No truer words have ever been spoken. I let a couple of buddies side track me one day right after I turned the water on at the FK and about 10 minutes later my wife's was leaning out the door telling me she was hearing water. Yup, running out of the roof vent and down the side of the trailer. My buddies sat and drank beer and laughed at me while I cleaned the roof and side of the trailer. The bastages........


----------



## troutslayer

lol......mines on order


----------



## Loader

troutslayer said:


> Called everyone and still cant find one


For the Lakeview R.V. model 1000 anti-siphone valve in the beer picture, know that they crack very easily from a little water in there that freezes. Pump anti-freeze in the flush line and you should be okay.

For replacements, contact the manufacturer and they'll ship to you directly. I've seen these for $30 on ebay and $40-$45 at dealers. Lakeview will get you a replacement for $25. I just ordered 2 so I have a spare on hand.

Contact via e-mail is preferred.

_Tabb Dye_
_Lakeview RV Supply Inc._
_512-261-8000 _
_512-261-7722 Fax_
_512-694-1673 Cell_
_[email protected]_


----------

